

Ask HN: What Vim plugins would you pay for? - scottyallen

I just realized that I don't know of a single plugin/addon/modification to vim that you can purchase.  This is somewhat suprising, and made me wonder, what would a vim plugin do that would make you willing to pay for it?<p>Also, if you've paid for a vim plugin/addon/modification, what was it?  Was it worth it?
======
tlack
i'd pay for a single unified plugin that manages a project, incorporating
automatic ctags (i.e., i don't have to run tags manually - it should
automatically update the tags list with any open file), a file browser (like
nerdtree), buffer management (like fuzzybuffer).. there are all these parts
available i'd like something that is guaranteed to work consistently, look
good, and be easy to install with one vimball

